# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Heqja e qimeve nga trupi

## FLEUR

Kam nje problem me hair removing.Une nuk perdor brisk por electric hair removing ose waxing.Por problemi qendron se kur qimet fillojne te rriten ato rriten nenlekure.Dhe duan 2-3 jave qe te dalin ne siperfaqe.Problemi eshte se tani po vjen vera dhe une nuk mund ti mbaj kembet te zbuluara 1 jave dhe pastaj nje muaj me pantallona te gjata.Nuk dua te perdor brisk sepse ai ti shumon dhe nuk e le lekuren aq te lemuar .Nqs dikush qe e lexon kete , ka info se si mund ta zgjidh ket problem estetik do tia dija shume per faleminderit.Pres pergjigje nga kushdo qe ka info  :Lulja3:

----------


## Mina

Fleur, te lutem shprehu me terma me te qarta sepse une me waxing kuptoj procesin e depilimit me ndihmen e dyllit (ceres). Nese ti perdor makine elektrike per depilim ose silk-epil do te thoja qe ky trajtim nuk eshte profesional. Eshte shume i kollajte por e keqja qendron ne faktin se piastrat metalike te aparatit nuk mund te realizojne shkuljen e te gjitha qimeve por disa shkulen dhe disa keputen dhe rezultati: pas dy javesh ato dalin perseri. Nese perdor cere atehere eshte perfect sepse pikerish ky eshte trajtimi profesional sepse pervec qimeve qe shkulen thuajse plotesisht, dylli ndihmon qe te shkoliten edhe qelizat e vdekura te lekures dhe kjo eshte e dukshme me sy te lire sepse ka diference ne ngjyre lekura e depiluar dhe ajo e pa depiluar. Ky trajtim realizohet nje here ne muaj ose nje here ne 5 jave, varet nga struktura e qimes, pervec zonave erogjene te cilat duhen depiluar cdo 2 jave.
Ne rastin tend do te thoja qe nese i nenshtrohesh ketij trajtimi, meqenese has ne kete problem, te sugjeroj qe cdo 7-8 depilime te perdoresh brisk sepse ato qime qe rriten nen lekure jane te paafta per ta depertuar ate dhe kane nevoje per nje nderhyrje te tille. Brisku duhet perdorur ne lekure te lagur. Shpresoj te kem qene e qarte, gjithsesi mund te me drejtohesh perseri.

----------


## FLEUR

Po Mina une perdor makine elektrike.Por problemin e qimeve nen lekure e kam edhe kur perdor dyll.(waxing)Do doja te dija a ka ndonje locion qe mund ta perdor qe te ndihmoje qe qimet t emos rriten nen lekure?Mirpres cdo info rreth ketij problemi.  :Lulja3:

----------


## ChuChu

Kete te qimeve nen lekure s'e kisha degjuar a pare ndonjehere. Po duken qimet edhe kur jane nen lekure keshtu? 

Mgjse waxing is the longest-lasting temporary hair removal technique available, mua s'ma mban ta perdor se eshte teper e dhimbshme   :kryqezohen:  . Gjithashtu, duhet te jesh e gatshme ta lesh qimen te rritet goxha ne menyre qe ta heqesh me dyll serisht. Por, brisku eshte zgjidhja per tani ne vere Fleur nese do ta mbash kemben te lemuar dhe gollomeshe  :buzeqeshje:  S'behet qameti me bo 3 muaj sakrifice. Ose mund te perdoresh krem depilues. Keto kremra permbajne kimikate qe prishin/tresin keratinen qe perben flokun, e me duket se e zbusin dhe e rrallojne qimen. Une te pakten kam rene rehat me veet at'here kur kujtohem. :-)

have a hairless vere!

----------


## Larsus

> Po Por problemin e qimeve nen lekure e kam edhe kur perdor dyll.(waxing)Do doja te dija a ka ndonje locion qe mund ta perdor qe te ndihmoje qe qimet t emos rriten nen lekure?Mirpres cdo info rreth ketij problemi.


me sa me kane thene, nuk ka ndonje locion per kete. Nje shoku im u desh te shkonte ke xhaxhi doktori ti nxirrte qimet perjashta...gjithashto te behet lekura xhunga xhunga kur te rriten brenda qimet jo jashte..right? 

P.s. kuqe edhe une s'e kisha degjuar kete me lesh brenda, po c'fare s'ben vaki...ate veet-in e perdor ne vende te tjera ti shpirto?   :sarkastik:

----------


## FLEUR

Qyqa mi goca!Nuk keni nigju na i here per qime nen lekure?Une nuk e di cfare imagjinoni ju, por jane disa qime ne pjesen e pulpes qe me ndodh ky problem.

Kuqe mund te ma perkthesh ne shqip ate fjalen gollomesh se se mor vesh.
Anyway faleminderit per mendimet tuaja Kuqe Larsus

----------


## Mina

Jane te gabuara disa sugjerime si psh. krem depilator sepse jep efekt te njejte me briskun. Kremi depilator ka perberje kimike (sulfit natriumi) qe tret qimen ne siperfaqe dhe rrenja mbetet brenda. 
Nje opsion tjeter eshte masazhi i zonave problematike (me qime te mbetura nen lekure) me nje aksesor te ashper (shparce sfungjeri, lini, leshi etj). Ai mundeson daljen e tyre ne siperfaqe. Ne ndonje rast mund te na vije ne ndihme nje age sterile dhe me pas shkulja me pincete.

----------


## gocpersmari

> Qyqa mi goca!Nuk keni nigju na i here per qime nen lekure?Une nuk e di cfare imagjinoni ju, por jane disa qime ne pjesen e pulpes qe me ndodh ky problem.
> 
> Kuqe mund te ma perkthesh ne shqip ate fjalen gollomesh se se mor vesh.
> Anyway faleminderit per mendimet tuaja Kuqe Larsus


 Hi Fleur, nuk e di a je ne Amerike apo jo, po te Sephora ka disa trajtime qe ndihmojne ne evitimin e ingrown hairs. Nqs perdor brisk kane disa kremra si psh Zihr, qe ndihmon ne ngritjen e qimes pertej lekures. Per waxing, complicated, kane nje krem me duket qe ndihmon ne parandalimin e tyre. Por duhet te kesh kujdes me waxing on your own, se zakonisht ta ka fajin produkti qe perdor, po nuk u ble ne sallone profesionale zor se eshte efektive. 

Megjithate, te Sephora ose sallone te tjera, ka produkte si psh "poetic waxing products" , njera nga ato eshte exfoliating lotion that takes away razor bumps and ingrown hairs. Do te postoj nja dy foto, ose po deshe shko tek www.sephora.com. let me know...

----------


## FLEUR

Faleminderit Gocpersemari, ishte shume e vlefshme pergjigja jote.Une e kam order trend skin dhe pres qe te me vij ndofta ne 2 jave dhe shpresoj te me ndihmoje.Por do shoh dhe per ate exfoliantin tjeter.
 Problemi im ka ardhur si pasoje e perdorimit te makines elektrike dhe problem kam vetem tek pulpat e kembes.Do shpresoj qe keto produkte do me ndohmojne, dhe kam vendos no more electric hair removal.Faleminderit dhe nje here   :Lulja3:

----------


## Leandra

Obobo ate waxings se duroj fare, kur perdorja ate me dukej sikur shkulja lekuren me te, dhe eshte e vertete qe te dalin underskin, dhe me raste me qelbezohej vendi ku dilnin underskin, so i went down only doing my eyebrowns.  Kam filluar te perdor ate "4 minutes" lekura te mbetet smooth.  Por mi ta marsha, na rrofte brisku cdo mengjes, ai eshte i vetmi qe na e di hallin....

----------


## gurl

Per qimet qe rriten nen lekure, dhe e kam fjalen me teper per kembet ekziston nje si tip stungjeri qe ne anglisht quhet loofah dhe nese e ben me ate sa here pas larjes te ndalon qimet te rriten. Nuk kushton  dhe mund te gjendet lehte ne farmaci

----------


## ChuChu

> Por mi ta marsha, na rrofte brisku cdo mengjes, ai eshte i vetmi qe na e di hallin....


Shaving eshte vetem for special occasions, dhe pike!
Une me kenaqesi ua perforcoj amerikaneve mendimin qe kane per eastern europians.   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Larsus

> Shaving eshte vetem for special occasions, dhe pike!
> Une me kenaqesi ua perforcoj amerikaneve mendimin qe kane per eastern europians.


ka dale moda gershet   :pa dhembe:  amerikonsat jane mesu lazy ass knejna, hajde nje cike me shume pune aty..kerkim shkencor  :ngerdheshje: 

ai ZIRH (for males) e ka ate shaving cream shume te mire, dhe after shave i meriton lavderatet per arome joshese 

goca, po mustaqeve cfare ju beni ju xhane?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Une te pakten kam rene rehat me veet at'here kur kujtohem. :-)
> 
> have a hairless vere!


po gjithashtu perdor Veet....fleur me mire te perdoresh veet, apo skintimate me brisk,  sesa waxing or eletronik one..

----------


## gretsy

N.q.s rritja e qimeve nen lekure behet problem i madh do ishte mire ti jepje fund nepermjet surgical hair removal.  Kushton goxha, por eshte me efektive.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Per mua s`ka gje me te mire njeher se waxi, sidomos tani qe eshte vere dhe vesh kanatjere s`ka gje me te mire....

----------


## Leandra

> Per mua s`ka gje me te mire njeher se waxi, sidomos tani qe eshte vere dhe vesh kanatjere s`ka gje me te mire....


please do not tell me u wax urself....nese une shoh nje burre qe s'ka lesh dhe eshte i rruar, apapappaapa.....

----------


## alnosa

> Per mua s`ka gje me te mire njeher se waxi, sidomos tani qe eshte vere dhe vesh kanatjere s`ka gje me te mire....


hahaha djemt perdorin *wax*...kushedi si i behet mishi sikur ke rrjep pulen hahahahahaha .perdorni waxing spray cuna .

mir mir e beni nuk eshte cudi .....

----------


## Rudina_USA

> hahaha djemt perdorin *wax*...kushedi si i behet mishi sikur ke rrjep pulen hahahahahaha .perdorni waxing spray cuna .
> 
> mir mir e beni nuk eshte cudi .....



Lol Nosa sa mbrapa bote qe je mi goce.

Ne USA pothuajse gjithe cunat perdorin WAX

Nuk ke pse cuditesh me dicka qe ja vlen per pastertine e trupit te nje mashkulli..dmth...si pastrohesh ti ashtu e meriton dhe nje djal me WAX..

Me vjen cudi pse habitesh..????

----------


## alnosa

ti lol perpara bote ne usa djemt heqin dhe vetullat ?cfar tregon kjo ?mir jam dakort me ata qe i kane vetulllat e dendura po ata qe i bejne viz si vajzat ?
pastaj kush te tha ty se po cuditem une ,une thash *nuk eshte cudi* 
po nje mashkull te beji wax kembet ,me duket e pabesueshme sepse nuk duron dot  dhemjen lol prandaj mu qesh .....

----------

